# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  does Nolvadex increase testosterone????

## gangers

does Nolvadex increase testosterone ????

----------


## gangers

bump ...

----------


## marcus300

Yes it does

----------


## shifty_git

Yep - which is the point of using it in PCT.

Check out this post
http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...38&postcount=1

A lot of info to take in, but it will make sense the more you read it.

----------


## Swifto

Yes. By inhibiting estrogen at the hypothalamus.

----------


## gangers

ok thanks guys 1 more question does it help your testicles grow back after a cycle???????

----------


## Swifto

> ok thanks guys 1 more question does it help your testicles grow back after a cycle???????


Hhmm...Suspended.

Yes it will eventually. HCG is better suited at aiding in testicular size. 

Now go do some more research.

----------


## firestar

142% of baseline when 20mg is taken.

----------


## sisga

If you have used AAS that readily convert to estrogen then Nolva will have effect on Testosterone production. Otherwise it is useless in recovery.

read this:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=345738

----------


## futurestar67

Will Nolva also stop Gyno?

----------


## ads21

> Will Nolva also stop Gyno?


i sure hope so  :AaGreen22:

----------


## M302_Imola

> Will Nolva also stop Gyno?


to a certain degree!

----------


## futurestar67

So if I were to do a cycle of Dbol and Test C 250mg/week would Nolva be the right thing for me?

----------


## futurestar67

bump

----------


## im83931

Read C Bino's all you need to know about gyno. 

It took me about 2 seconds using the search button.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...highlight=gyno

----------


## futurestar67

Thanks

----------

